# Does anyone feel this way?



## KeishaK (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a question about dp/dr. I was wondaring if anyone has the same feeling. I feel like my mind is always in a fog, I can't think clearly. I also feel like I get lost all the time. When I leave my house I feel like I don't know how to get home even though I do.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

KeishaK said:


> I have a question about dp/dr. I was wondaring if anyone has the same feeling. I feel like my mind is always in a fog, I can't think clearly. I also feel like I get lost all the time. When I leave my house I feel like I don't know how to get home even though I do.


I replied to your other thread which appears to be the same ^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

well, mental and emotional exhaustion will do that to you. if you don't heal some emotional "scars" that are holding you back, then you will slowly start to disconnect from your body in order to be able to sustain the burden of this "scar". this manifests in different people differently. for some it's a messed up sleeping or eating schedule, for others its lack of exercise, etc. 
Get a psychologist.


----------

